
Why Rust is the future of robotics - albemuth
https://medium.com/pollenrobotics/why-rust-is-the-future-of-robotics-81d7fb68fe37
======
vkjv
> Race conditions, deadlock, data corruption can cause bugs that are complex
> to debug.

> Rust can address all these problems, and more.

Rust does not prevent deadlocks.

